# lokale Benutzer auslesen



## mimix (16. Apr 2012)

Hallo

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit alle angelegten lokalen Benutzer auszulesen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Andgalf (16. Apr 2012)

Sorry ... aber mal ganz im Ernst .... etwas mehr Information musst Du wohl schon zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## mimix (16. Apr 2012)

ich möchte alle in der lokalen Administratorgruppe gepflegten User auslesen


----------



## Marcinek (16. Apr 2012)

Was sagt google dazu?


----------



## Andgalf (16. Apr 2012)

mimix hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte alle in der lokalen Administratorgruppe gepflegten User auslesen



Lieferst Du die Informationen jetzt häppchenweise???

Welche lokale Administratorgruppe? In welchem Umfeld? Windows? Unix? LDAP? ActiveDirectory? Womit willst Du auslesen? Kommandozeilenbefehl? .... Script? ... Java Program?

Du musst schon erklären was du machen willst, damit dir hier jemand helfen kann. Aber ich vermute eh das Marcinek recht hat und die Lösung in 5sec gegoogelt ist.


----------



## irgendjemand (16. Apr 2012)

ich bezweifel das das was TO vorhat überhaupt mit reinem java umsetzbar sein wird ... da sich das hier schon sehr windows-spezifisch anhört ...

@TO
also ein paar mehr infos wären schon nötig


----------



## mimix (18. Apr 2012)

Ich möchte eine Applikation schreiben, welche mir z.B. alle Administratoren oder Remote User  von meinem PC (Windows) zurückliefert.

Computer->Verwalten->System->Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen-> Gruppen

Beispiel:
Ich gebe in einem Feld "Administrators" ein. -> Ich bekomme eine Liste mit allen Mitgliedern zurück.


Google konnte mir leider nicht helfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Gossi (18. Apr 2012)

Google gefragt

1. Link bei der Suche
3. Link bei der Suche


----------



## mimix (18. Apr 2012)

Aber wie bekomme ich den Administrator zurück????:L


----------



## VfL_Freak (18. Apr 2012)

Moin,



mimix hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie bekomme ich den Administrator zurück????:L


Was sollen wir jetzt sagen???:L
... die Rückgabe auswerten ... ???:L

Wie hast Du es denn nun versucht ???:L

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Gossi (18. Apr 2012)

mimix hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie bekomme ich den Administrator zurück????:L



Schau dir mal den Thread an (1. Link bei google) den ich gelinkt habe, dort wirst du eine verlinkung auf ein weiters Thema finden und dort gibt es einen Lösungsvorschlag.

Aufgebrachte Zeit von mir dafür..... 20 sekunden

PS:
Wenn du rund 5 bis 10 sekunden länger suchst, bekommst du auch eine mehr oder weniger fertige Lösung


----------



## mimix (18. Apr 2012)

Diese Links haben nicht geholfen..
Ich brauche ja alle Mitglieder der "Administrator" Gruppe


----------



## Gossi (18. Apr 2012)

Wenn dir dieser und der darauf folgende Post nicht helfen und du selbst mithilfe der darauf folgenden Seite nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnisses kommst, sorry, aber dann schreib deine Frage in die Jobbörse. Wenn du hilfe willst, schreib doch wenigstens deinen bisher vorhandenen Code, Lösungsansätze von dir und konkrete Fragen, aber nicht nur:



> Aber wie bekomme ich den Administrator zurück?





> Diese Links haben nicht geholfen..
> Ich brauche ja alle Mitglieder der "Administrator" Gruppe



Wir brauchen schon mehr Infos, auch dein Post



> Ich möchte eine Applikation schreiben, welche mir z.B. alle Administratoren oder Remote User von meinem PC (Windows) zurückliefert.
> 
> Computer->Verwalten->System->Lokale Benutzer und Gruppen-> Gruppen
> 
> ...



Hilft uns nicht viel weiter, ohne erkennbare Eigeninitiative wirst du hier nicht viel Hilfe bekommen. Was hast du denn bis jetzt alles versucht?


----------



## irgendjemand (18. Apr 2012)

@TO
zur beachtung : das was du hier mit user- und group-verwaltung machen willst funktioniert nur unter "NT PRO" systemen ...
also 2k pro , xp pro , vista/7 pro/utli
"home" systeme wie xp home , vista/7 start/home haben eine solche verwaltung nicht ... *natürlich funktioniert intern das "net user" command ... ist aber nicht vergleichbar*
ergo : du brauchst mindest eines der systeme die das überhaupt voll unterstützen ... alles andere ist nur pseudo ...

außerdem wurden dir mehrere topics mit eingentlich fertigen lösungen gelinkt ...
so ein bisschen eigeninitiative und mal selbst ausprobieren solltest du schon opfern ...


----------



## mimix (18. Apr 2012)

Leider kann ich nur den angemeldeten Benutzer auslesen:


```
System.getProperty("user.name");
```


----------



## Gossi (18. Apr 2012)

mimix hat gesagt.:


> Leider kann ich nur den angemeldeten Benutzer auslesen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hast du dir überhaupt einen Thread den ich gelinkt habe durchgelesen?


----------



## mimix (18. Apr 2012)

```
try {
         Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c wmic /OUTPUT:\"C:\\Benutzer\\Name\\Desktop\\useracc.txt\" useraccount get caption");
      } catch (Exception e) {
      }
```

Es wird zwar eine Datei erzeugt, aber ohne Inhalt


----------



## Gossi (18. Apr 2012)

mimix hat gesagt.:


> ```
> try {
> Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c wmic /OUTPUT:\"C:\\Benutzer\\Name\\Desktop\\useracc.txt\" useraccount get caption");
> } catch (Exception e) {
> ...





irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> *Zur beachtung : das was du hier mit user- und group-verwaltung machen willst funktioniert nur unter "NT PRO" systemen ...
> also 2k pro , xp pro , vista/7 pro/utli*



Hast du eine NT Pro Version?
Ansonsten würde mich das wundern, hab eben ein kleines Programm geschrieben und das tut wunderbar seinen dienst...

Ansonsten, lass die doch eine evtl. auftretende Exception ausgeben, statt sie zu verwerfen...


----------



## mimix (18. Apr 2012)

Habe Windows7 Enterprise

Müsste doch auch funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Gossi (18. Apr 2012)

Eigentlich ja, versuch doch mal den wmic zu öffnen...

Und gibt dir das Programm einen Fehler aus?


----------



## mimix (18. Apr 2012)

Ich füge die folgende Zeile ein:


```
/OUTPUT:"C:\\Benutzer\\Name\\user.txt" useraacount get caption
```

und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung

FEHLER:
Beschreibung = Ausnahmefehler aufgetreten


----------



## Gossi (18. Apr 2012)

Wenn du das direkt in den wmic einfügst, versuch es so zu schreiben:

```
/OUTPUT:"C:\user.txt" useraccount get caption
```


----------



## Marcinek (18. Apr 2012)

Kannst du was mit der Fehlermeldung anfangen?

Wir nicht.

Was passiert wenn du wmic startest?

Du solltest anfangen selbser nachzudenken, den um dir hier Basics beizubringen ist das Forum nicht geeignet.


----------



## irgendjemand (18. Apr 2012)

Win 7 Enterprise ist in dem sinne Win 7 Ultimate mit einer sog. Volumen-Lizenz ... und wird eigentlich nur in größeren Firmen verwendet die eine solche Volumen-Lizenz direkt von Microsoft selbst erhalten haben ...
für privat-personen habe ich das allerdings noch nie gesehen ... *zumindest nicht legal*
an sich sollte das was du vorhast also funktionieren ... warum allerdings ein fehler fliegt müsste man im MSDN nachlesen ... das wird dir hier sicher keiner beantworten können ...


----------



## Gossi (19. Apr 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> ... das wird dir hier sicher keiner beantworten können ...



In diesem Fall schon, geschrieben hat er:


mimix hat gesagt.:


> ```
> /OUTPUT:"C:\\Benutzer\\Name\\user.txt" useraacount get caption
> ```



Schreiben müsste er aber:


```
/OUTPUT:"C:\Benutzer\Name\user.txt" useraccount get caption
```


----------



## irgendjemand (19. Apr 2012)

Gossi hat gesagt.:


> In diesem Fall schon, geschrieben hat er:
> 
> 
> Schreiben müsste er aber:
> ...



gut ... und was passiert wenn du versuchst diesen "String" zu compilen ? der compiler würde sich über "\B" , "\N" und "\u" beschweren ... denn ein "\" muss mit sich selbst escaped werden -> "\\"


----------



## Gossi (19. Apr 2012)

irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> gut ... und was passiert wenn du versuchst diesen "String" zu compilen ? der compiler würde sich über "\B" , "\N" und "\u" beschweren ... denn ein "\" muss mit sich selbst escaped werden -> "\\"



Er hat es aber, auf meine bitte hin, mal direkt im wmic getestet, klar, in Java muss es anders aussehen, da brauchst du ein \ zum Escapen...

PS:
Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe was daran so schwer ist, mein Testprojekt läuft super und das macht das gleiche, hab gestern mal mithilfe der Links nen Programm erzeugt.


----------



## r.w. (20. Apr 2012)

mimix hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte alle in der lokalen Administratorgruppe gepflegten User auslesen



Ich hab nicht alle Posts gelesen, aber man kann sich unter halbwegs aktuellen Windows-Versionen
die User von lokalen Gruppen per Kommandozeile ausgeben lassen. In deinem Fall ginge das z.B. so: 

```
net localgroup administratoren
```
Sollten andere Lösungen nicht funktionieren, könntest Du ja eventuell die Ausgabe 
dieser Anweisung in deinem Programm auswerten.

VG ROlf


----------



## irgendjemand (20. Apr 2012)

ich versteh den sinn hier irgendwie immer noch nicht ...

ich würde gucken ob man was mit JNA und der win-api machen könnte ... wäre auf jeden fall sicherer als mit command-line tools rumzuhandtieren


----------

